# Would you be against or for a law for sentencing specifically murdering by compassion?



## Noctosphere (Mar 8, 2019)

So far, there are no law about murdering by compassion here in Canada, and I'm pretty sure it's the same in USA and lot of country
I'll take Canada as exemple in this OP
So far, here, there are no law about murdering by compassion and thus, that means there are to sentence specifically for it
It means that murderers who kills by compassion are sentenced to first/second/third degree murder

In my opinion, we need a sentence specifically for them
For exemple, here in Quebec, we have this case of murdering by compassion
Michel Cadotte killed his wife who was suffering of heavy Alzheimer
She was scared by her own husband because she had lot of trouble recognizing him
Plus, she was receiving mistreatment at her elders residence
Apparently, she was panicking and nurses were doing nothing...
She had her neck making her suffer a lot because she wasn't placed correctly in her chair by nurses
Plenty of things like that

Michel Cadotte made her suffocate with a cushion on her face

I sympathise a lot with Mr. Cadotte and I don't think he should be sentenced for a third degree murder, as he was sentenced few weeks ago
Today, he should receive his sentence
As I said before, he shouldn't be sentenced to third degree murder but to murdering by compassion, just to make it clear to everyone and for him that there's a difference between those two sentences
Even if the sentence is the same, the "name" of the sentence should be different...
What do you think?


----------



## x65943 (Mar 8, 2019)

Dang, so not assisted suicide, but flat out killing someone because you think they are better off dead?

I guess it's kinda like euthanasia at the pound.

Tbh I think it's fine not having a specific charge for "compassionate murder" - if the judge wants to be lenient, then so be it. But they should be charged with murder.

Killing someone without their consent because you think they are better off dead seems like cut and dry murder to me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 8, 2019)

Didn't we do this a couple of months back?
https://gbatemp.net/threads/your-thoughts-about-medical-suicide-assistance-law.528227/

Anyway while I would not oppose some sentencing leniency in out and out clear cases of things I would say it is a decision that you need to have a doctor involved with.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 8, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Didn't we do this a couple of months back?
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/your-thoughts-about-medical-suicide-assistance-law.528227/
> 
> Anyway while I would not oppose some sentencing leniency in out and out clear cases of things I would say it is a decision that you need to have a doctor involved with.


Nah he is not talking about assisted suicide, he is talking about killing someone WITHOUT their consent

Edit: NVM I read the old thread more and he also discussed compassionate murder for those with Alzheimer's who cannot consent


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 8, 2019)

pretty sure the semantics of the conviction won't help anyone


----------

